# Biggest Tire to fit on STOCK 2500hd?



## EGLC

Truck is completely stock right now as far as suspension, timbrens, keys, etc...whats the biggest I could go without having to do anything besides maybe mess with the keys??

2003 Chevy 2500hd running 265/75 now


----------



## mcfly89

I've got 285's on my CCSB D/A on stock aluminum wheels with no rubbing. I had them on aftermarket aluminum wheels but when I hit a bump in hard corners they rubbed so I switched back to the factory wheels. I have no lift, no timbrens, and no torsion bar adjustments made.


----------



## Q101ATFD

You will rub with 285/75R16 on a stock suspension at with properly sized wheels. The biggest tire you should put on a 6.5" wide rim (factory) is a 245/75. You'll need a 7.5" wide rim to use 285's, making them stick out further at the sides, requiring trimming of the bumper and wheel liner, and torsion bar adjustments.

I went from 265's to 285's and I am wishing I just stuck with 265's.


----------



## mcfly89

Q101ATFD;840718 said:


> You will rub with 285/75R16 on a stock suspension at with properly sized wheels. The biggest tire you should put on a 6.5" wide rim (factory) is a 245/75. You'll need a 7.5" wide rim to use 285's, making them stick out further at the sides, requiring trimming of the bumper and wheel liner, and torsion bar adjustments.
> 
> I went from 265's to 285's and I am wishing I just stuck with 265's.


I forgot that little detail, i trimmed a little bit off the front of my plastic inner fender wells while I had the wider wheels on it, so that could be why mine do not rub and q101's do. either that or he's drivin a girly truck


----------



## EGLC

I have 265s with no rubbing, I guess that's what I'll stay with then. 

Thanx guys :waving:


----------



## mcfly89

Q101ATFD;840718 said:


> You will rub with 285/75R16 on a stock suspension at with properly sized wheels. The biggest tire you should put on a 6.5" wide rim (factory) is a 245/75. You'll need a 7.5" wide rim to use 285's, making them stick out further at the sides, requiring trimming of the bumper and wheel liner, and torsion bar adjustments.
> 
> I went from 265's to 285's and I am wishing I just stuck with 265's.


what wheels are proper and what should or shouldnt work is a matter of opinion. what DOES work is a matter of fact. and 285's on factory gmc aluminum wheels work nicely. they look right, handle well, and have no problems holding a load. tread wear is even, and I like the looks of the factory stuff. so from a factual perspective, I say you should go 285's


----------



## ibew697

mcfly89;841212 said:


> what wheels are proper and what should or shouldnt work is a matter of opinion. what DOES work is a matter of fact. and 285's on factory gmc aluminum wheels work nicely. they look right, handle well, and have no problems holding a load. tread wear is even, and I like the looks of the factory stuff. so from a factual perspective, I say you should go 285's


X2...haven't had any problems with mine either...


----------



## Lux Lawn

I have an 06 2500HD with 245's on it now, looks like it will take a 285 but I really don't want to take the chance of any rubbing.So I will probably be looking for 265's.


----------



## mcfly89

Lux Lawn;841338 said:


> I have an 06 2500HD with 245's on it now, looks like it will take a 285 but I really don't want to take the chance of any rubbing.So I will probably be looking for 265's.


another benefit of 265s is a much larger selection of 10 ply ratings in a wide variety of brands.


----------



## Novadiecast

Another advantage is 265 cost a lot less than 285.


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

I run 285's with no rubbing, front bumper is trimmed. I have also cranked the front and added Timberins.


----------



## mcfly89

Novadiecast;841502 said:


> Another advantage is 265 cost a lot less than 285.


I hadnt noticed much difference in price at all. usually no more than $40 a set difference.


----------

